
SEC Knifes Its Whistleblower Program - thisisit
https://www.nakedcapitalism.com/2018/07/sec-knifes-whistleblower-program.html
======
Felz
The most terrifying part of this article is that I have no idea whether this
is true or not. And I'll probably only find out when the next major financial
scandal erupts.

How is democracy supposed to function if our civilization becomes so complex
that bureaucrats can make up reasonable-sounding policy for anything that
serves their personal interests, and you'd need to be an expert to tell that
it's self-serving?

